# Here is number 15....



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

They are not the best but its all I can get for now. I tried not to stir up the yucky stuff in his cup to much for all those with weak stomaches. 








In this one you can see the little red spots on his tail:








and just one more I will get better shots when I get my camera back from my brother in law and when he is set up in his tank.:


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

is he white? or cellophane? pretty either way


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

What is Cellophane? I would not say he is a pure white he has a slight pinkish tint to him but he may change colors once he settels in and is in clean water. He is really skinny compared to my other bettas, but I will fix him. : )


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't think he's plain at all. Quite the contrary.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you. I thought he was pretty to but the normal fish buying person would think he is plain. I am curious to see how if at all his color may change with better living conditions.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Christina, i would say he looks more Cellophane right now. He has a very slight pinkish tint around his head which is why I think cellpohane suits him better. So what should I name him? Maybe Spot for his red spots on his tail. LOL


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

He looks alot like Furio (My little white blind guy) Furio started out like a cellophane now he is more solid white. He has no color at all, where yours has a little bit of color. Anyway he is gorgeous. I know people usually pick the brightest and the most colorful when picking bettas... thats why I picked my Furio, but then I came to find out he really did need special care and I'm sooo glad I picked him up instead of someone who didnt know what they are doing. Wow... I rattle on alot these days....anyway... LOVELY new addition, CalmWaters!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you. If you have read my other post you know I got him because he has been at Walmart in his dirty cup for about 3 weeks and I knew nobody would buy him because your everyday shopper would see him as plain but we Betta addicts see the beauty in all of them. LOL


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

AAAAawww!!! He's adorable!! He looks like a pale, orange dalmation.  A lot like my Pax!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you. Could you show me a picture of Pax?


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

That's the same reason I bought Furio! Walmart nasty cup for weeks.... weird and they look so similar.... weird connection... haha...


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

See? They are very similar. Glad you picked yours up! I feel so bad for the ones that many people think are sickly or undesirable... when they are just as beautiful!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes they do look alot a like. How could you tell yours was blind?


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

he couldn't find his food. he was VERY stressed in a 1 gallon bowl. Finally to get him to eat I had to train him, first I would use tweezers to put it right in front of his nose, then when I moved him into his 1/2 gallon with a plant for him to hide he perked up and now he knows when i tap the top of the container he comes up and i put the food right in front of him.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

There ya go.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Man they could be twins except your has nicer fins! I will have to get my camera back tonight after I get off work from my second job so I can get some good pictures of him. This is the tank I got for him and tomorrow I will go get the heater the tank was on sale for $18.88 and is 3 gallons I think its cute I got black gravel also. I will get pictures tomorrow if I can get my camera tonight. 
Amazon.com: Tetra 29166 WaterWonders Aquarium Cube, 3 Gallons, Black: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Good deal on that tank!!!

Pax's fins don't looks that good anymore, that was before he kept biting his fins.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Ooh doggyhog, I love him!

You're right, a girl like Aigis would be great with him.


----------



## Magdalaine (Jun 12, 2009)

I'd hardly say he's plain! He just isn't as flashy as the bettas that you generally see. He's so cute!! ^____^


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i think hes stunning!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks you guys I am really glad I got him he looks so much happier in his tank this morning.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I just relized he has amazing light blue eyes. I have never seen a blue eyed fish before.


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

He's so lovely! I think his coloration is gorgeous (it reminds me of peach iced-tea).


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

he really is a beauty, blue eyes? how charming is that


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I think I may just call him Lindo which is Spanish for beautiful.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good name!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Calmwaters said:


> I just relized he has amazing light blue eyes. I have never seen a blue eyed fish before.


Pax has blue eyes too!!!!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

You see they could be twins. LOL


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

15?? You crazy lady  Water change day must be fun at your house.

Congrats. He's stunning.


----------

